# GPU-Z not showing actual clocks



## driimit (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi, my problem is gpu-z doesn't show the actual clocks when I underclock my card. My Sapphire 7970 has stock clock of 1050/1500. If I, say underclock it to 1000/1450 GPU-Z will still show 1050/1500. But it works fine with overclocking. If I overclock to 1050/1600 GPU-Z will show the same.

I noticed it about half an hour ago. Tried Restarting my computer, using the older version(0.6.9), but still the problem persists. I'm using GPU-Z for almost a year but am not sure if it was always like that or a new problem. Because we don't generally underclock our cards. But I kinda get the feeling it was okay before.

I'm attaching a image showing the screenshot.


----------



## driimit (Jun 22, 2013)

Doesn't anybody have a clue on that issue?

Anything that solves my problem will be much appreciated.

I get the feeling somewhere a tricky tweak would've solved the problem.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 22, 2013)

tried version 0.7.2 yet?


----------



## driimit (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah I did. No solution unfortunately. I don't think it's a problem from the end of GPU-Z. If it were then lots of other people would get it too. I believe it's something from my end. Somewhere some .ini files got changed, something trivial happened etc.

Guys who have made GPU-Z could've solved that. Because they know from where the software is actually reading the information and presenting it to us.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 23, 2013)

do postt the current version, as well as the sensor tabs.


----------



## driimit (Jun 23, 2013)

Here are the screenshots. Also used the GPU Shark software to show the actual clock.


----------

